# Can't install Bind914



## pavlar (Nov 12, 2020)

The message constantly appears that in December 2020 Bind911 will stop working. I therefore decided to install Bind 914 but it does not work


```
sudo pkg install bind914
Password:
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Fetching meta.txz: 100%    916 B   0.9kB/s    00:01   
Fetching packagesite.txz: 100%    6 MiB   3.3MB/s    00:02   
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31972 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
pkg: No packages available to install matching 'bind914' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

There is no BIND 9.14 in ports (and thus no packages). Use 9.16, that's the 'new' long-term support version.


----------



## pavlar (Nov 12, 2020)

When Bind 916 expires ? Might be better to install Bind10 ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2020)

pavlar said:


> When Bind 916 expires ?











						Which version of BIND do I want to download and install?
					

There are multiple versions of BIND available for download from ISC's website - how should you decide which one is right for your production environment?




					kb.isc.org
				






pavlar said:


> Might be better to install Bind10 ?


That project failed and was canned, so no, definitely not.


----------



## wolffnx (Nov 12, 2020)

better install the latest version,
you still can use the old one but it will be removed
so..soon or later
they are some changes in the sintax of configuration,but nothing dificult to migrate


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2020)

I've already converted a few installs from 9.11 to 9.16, almost all of them where just a matter of uninstalling 9.11, installing 9.16 and starting it. None of my DNS servers had any special configurations though, that certainly made things easier. In any case, it's always a good idea to backup your current configuration so you can switch back in case things go pear-shaped. Bind 9.11 won't go EoL until the end of next year, so you have plenty of time for the migration.


----------



## pavlar (Nov 17, 2020)

How to understand such a contradiction regarding 9.14 : "There is no BIND 9.14 in ports (and thus no packages)"  and "I've already converted a few installs from 9.11 to 9.16, almost all of them where just a matter of uninstalling 9.11, installing 9.14"  and  ?????


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2020)

Just a typo. Nothing more. Fixed it in my post.


----------

